# iMac & MacBook Screen Dimensions



## mflynnster (May 22, 2006)

Could owners of 20" iMacs & the new MacBooks please post actual dimensions of the screens - ie: width & height of LCD in inches.

TIA


----------



## iMan (Feb 22, 2005)

The 20 inch iMac LCD is 17.25 inches wide by 10.75 inches high

May I ask why you need to know?


----------



## mflynnster (May 22, 2006)

Thanks for the info iMan. I wanted to know in order to compare with my current (Samsung) screen attached to mini Mac. Am planning to get either a 20" iMac or the MacBook. I find it easier to compare actual screen size rather than diagonal dimensions due to different screen aspect ratios.


----------



## Commodus (May 10, 2005)

The iMac and MacBook both use 16:10 ratio displays, but I think comparing physical size is a moot point unless you're very limited in terms of desk space.

More important is resolution: the 20" iMac has a 1680x1050 resolution on its main screen, and the MacBook has a 1280x800 screen (though of course, it's a much smaller screen). If it's only usable screen area that matters, the iMac wins; if it's more important to be portable, the MacBook wins. You can always hook up an external display to the MacBook if you need more when you're at your main desk.


----------

